# How About This Slang Phrase:



## HiDesertHal (Jun 12, 2017)

This was introduced by Mad Magazine many years ago, and it went viral!

"It's Crackers to Slip a Rozzer the Dropsy in Snide." 

(UK Police know what it means.....)

HDH


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 12, 2017)

I get the first bit but "Dropsy in Snide" escapes me.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 13, 2017)

No idea what that means.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 13, 2017)

Not a good idea to attempt to bribe a cop with counterfeit money.


----------



## beneDictus (Jul 1, 2017)

...Award this person a scholarship...! Yep...counterfeit money....later to come to include all ill gotten goods...proceeds of crime, and the like. 
   Try this one...''Ridgy didge''....Any good guesses...?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 1, 2017)

beneDictus said:


> ...Award this person a scholarship...! Yep...counterfeit money....later to come to include all ill gotten goods...proceeds of crime, and the like.
> Try this one...''Ridgy didge''....Any good guesses...?


----------

